# Massanutten



## Iwant2gonow (Oct 29, 2013)

If these three resorts were available for the exact same summer or fall travel dates, which would you pick as your first and second choice?

Regal Vistas at Massanutten       RCI#C152
Eagle Trace at Massanutten       RCI#2293
Massanutten's Mountainside Villas  RCI#0174

It will just be my husband and myself who are traveling and we like to cook several meals in our unit. Pools do not matter to us as we are into other activities and sightseeing.


----------



## amcjeepman (Oct 29, 2013)

Regal Vistas will be the nicer of the units, the others will likely have better views or access to amenities.


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 29, 2013)

Regal Vista for sure are the nicest.  I don't mind the view but would agree that the others might have better views.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Regal Vistas are the newest.  They are between 4 years and 6 months old.  They are the closest to the exit and the waterpark.  Some have better views than others.  Units are assigned at check in. They are all on one floor and have an indoor garage.  

Mountainside units have a different check in area and a different HOA.  They are large 2 br units with stairs.  They are up the mountain.  Most have very nice views.  While not as new they are nice and have more of a mountain-y cabin feel.

Eagle Trace also has a mountain-y cabin feel but are not quite as nice.  They are more like rustic summer camp cabins that are less updated.  They are in at least 2 areas one is on the mountain fairly close to the recreational center (le club) and the other area is even further along and a little isolated.  These lock off (as 2 one br units) and share washer dryer units.  

I would pick Regal Vistas or Mountainside depending on your tastes.  If you have mobility problems Regal Vistas are better.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 29, 2013)

Woodstone and Summit are newest except for Regal Vistas.

Nancy


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

One last question. Would September 27 thru October 4 be too early for leaf peeping?  And October 24 thru October 31 be too late?

We are used to NE leaf change times and uncertain if VA is on the same timetable.


----------



## stugy (Oct 29, 2013)

The week of Sept 27th to Oct 4th is too early.  The week including Halloween is probably peak season.  We were there the 13th to the 20th and leaves were turning.  Skyline Drive was beautiful, but I have to be honest and say the following week is more prime. 
I vote for Regal Vistas hands down.  It is a beautiful resort.  You can ask for a unit along the Resort Rd side, but I'm not sure you will get that.  Nobody can do an early request, though getting there early helps.  We arrived at 1:30 and got our requested view, though we are owners.
You can always drive around the resort for beautiful views.  I prefer the elegance of Regal Vistas to the cabinish feel of some of the other resorts.
Pat


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 29, 2013)

*Regal Vistas at Massanutten*



stugy said:


> I vote for Regal Vistas hands down.  It is a beautiful resort.
> You can ask for a unit along the Resort Rd side,
> but I'm not sure you will get that.
> Nobody can do an early request, though getting there early helps.
> ...



What size unit and week do you own at Regal Vista.
If its not to personal, how much did pay for your wk?


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Oct 29, 2013)

I just noticed there are two more Gold Crown at Massanutten.

So between the Summit, Woodstone, and Regal Vista is there an order of preference?


----------



## stugy (Oct 29, 2013)

We own week 41, 4 bedrooms which includes both 2 bedroom sides.  We just got our ownership about 6 weeks before check-in so too late to deposit the second half.  We did end up renting that side on Craigslist.  We bought it on ebay, several thousand.  Regal Vistas at this point will get more $ on ebay because it is new, has no steps and also because it truly is top of the line.  We went several years ago and fell in love with it, but because of the one in four rule, decided to watch for a sale.  I understand the original ownerships for our time frame sold for approx 25,000.  I know someone who upgraded their Summit summer week for a Regal Vistas summer week for $15,000.  Who knows?  They do not get many tpu's but we bought to use, at least our side.
Pat


----------



## DaveHenry (Oct 29, 2013)

*Regal Vista for unit quality, Summit for views*



Iwant2gonow said:


> I just noticed there are two more Gold Crown at Massanutten.
> 
> So between the Summit, Woodstone, and Regal Vista is there an order of preference?



Regal Vista is the newest and most luxurious, but Summit is up on the mountain with better views.  I own at Summit, and am very happy with the quality of the units.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I will look at Summits availability now.

Meanwhile I was able to put a Woodstone unit on HOLD for next fall which left me plenty of points for another week elsewhere. Can anyone say whether Woodstone or Summit units are nicer?


----------



## DaveHenry (Oct 29, 2013)

*Both are nice*



Iwant2gonow said:


> Thanks Dave. I will look at Summits availability now.
> 
> Meanwhile I was able to put a Woodstone unit on HOLD for next fall which left me plenty of points for another week elsewhere. Can anyone say whether Woodstone or Summit units are nicer?



Both Woodstone and Summit units are nice.  In the RCI resort directory, Summit gets a 4.3 out of 5 for unit satisfaction, and Woodstone gets a 4.2.  (Regal Vistas gets a 4.8.)

Some people think that the soundproofing in the Woodstone units is below par, but, overall, I think that you would be happy in either development.


----------



## lvkcwalker (Oct 29, 2013)

Definitely like Summit better than Woodstone.   But if you want kitchen make sure it says "full" otherwise you won, t have oven just outdoor grill.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 29, 2013)

*Regal Vista 2014 Annual Maintenance Fee $810*



stugy said:


> We own week 41, 4 bedrooms
> which includes both 2 bedroom sides.



Thanks for your reply


----------



## mtforeman (Oct 30, 2013)

*4-in-1 rule*

Hi...I notice you mentioned exclusion to the 4-in-1 rule.  I've been searching for a bit more on this topic, and I found some previous TUG posts that said if you are an owner in a section you don't have to follow the 4-in-1 rule for that section when getting extra vacations or last call through RCI.

What I'm curious about is a couple things:  1.  If I bought an EOY unit at Summit, does that mean I can exchange into Summit (or buy extra vacations) as often as I would like?  2.  Would that exception only apply to Summit (i.e. not Woodstone or Regal)  3.  Does the exception only apply if I'm using TPU form the deposit of my Summit week, or doesn't it matter?

I'm curious because my husband and I own a different timeshare, which we want to keep.  However, we are close (ish) to Massanutten and have gone there twice in a couple years (once to Woodstone and this holiday to Summit).  We'd like the opportunity to find some exclusion to that 4-in-1 rule, particularly if we want to snag the Summit over the winter holidays.

I'd appreciate any information!  Thanks!


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 30, 2013)

mtforeman said:


> Hi...I notice you mentioned exclusion to the 4-in-1 rule.  I've been searching for a bit more on this topic, and I found some previous TUG posts that said if you are an owner in a section you don't have to follow the 4-in-1 rule for that section when getting extra vacations or last call through RCI.



My understanding is that the 1 in 4 rule doesn't apply to Extra Vacations. I've stayed at Woodstone 3 years in a row... multiple units each time as a non-owner using RCI Extra Vacations.


----------



## mtforeman (Oct 30, 2013)

FreeIn2010 said:


> My understanding is that the 1 in 4 rule doesn't apply to Extra Vacations. I've stayed at Woodstone 3 years in a row... multiple units each time as a non-owner using RCI Extra Vacations.



Actually, on the RCI site it lists the 4-in-1 rule when booking extra vacations, so maybe that is new. But, I'm also interested in whether the rule is waived for exchanges, since we generally have more points than we can use and Massanutten is usually available....


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 30, 2013)

The rule is waived for owners exchanging in but you have to use you Massanutten deposit to do so online.  You can then exchange into any section and the exchange fee is only $139.  If you combine your deposits you have to be careful not to combine with any non Massanutten tpu's or you will lose the discounted exchange fee and the 1 in x waive.  You may be able to exchange in as an owner with other deposits but you would have to call in and get the guide to bypass the programming and you would not get the discounted exchange fee. The discounted exchange fee also works for all the Vacation Village affiliates as long as the deposit is only from Massanutten or another VV affiliate.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice. I booked a 2 bedroom at the Summit for the 3rd week in Oct 2014.  Just returned home from a lovely week in Vt earlier this month and it looks like Va has so much going on at leaf peeping time that it will be another great getaway. Looking forward to next year.

If anyone is looking for a nice home base in southern Vt at leaf peeping time I recommend the Jackson Gore Inn at the base of Okemo Mountain


----------

